#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  SMS-party

## Mark-LED

Ik heb de zoekfunctie gebruikt en half gevonden wat ik zocht, daarom een nieuw topic in dit gedeelte, omdat ik een sms-party wil organiseren tijdens een sylvester-party aan het eind v/h jaar. Omdat het meer richting projectie gaat, plaats ik hem in dit forum. Mocht ie niet goed staan dan hoor ik het wel.

Goed, ik wil een sms-party houden, maar ik weet nog totaal niet hoe en wat. Wat heb ik ervoor nodig, wat kost het ongeveer (huur & koop), is het het waard, hoe bevalt het anderen, etc.

Wat heb ik beschikbaar? Beamer, laptop en wit scherm.

Kortom, ik weet echt niet hoe en wat, vandaar zo weinig info.

----------


## Banned

je kan ook een laser huren voor een sms party

----------


## Mark-LED

Is dat geschikt voor een zaal waar 500 man in past? Ik neem 500 man maar als richtlijn.

----------


## Banned

als de laser sterk genoeg is wel maar meestal heb je bedrijven van laserverhuur die op maat kunnen verhuren

----------


## Mark-LED

Laser hou ik in het achterhoofd, laten we eerst maar eens uitgaan van de op locatie aanwezige beamer + scherm.

----------


## stefb

Wat bedoel je met SMS-party?
dat er een soort chatbox op het scherm komt waar gasten op kunnen chatten via sms?
of moet ik er wat anders onder verstaan?

Gr.
Stef

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik denk dat hij idd sms'jes die bezoekers kunnen sturen wil projecteren op een scherm met behulp van een beamer. Dan zal er nog een computer of iets dergelijks tussen moeten met speciale software en een telefoonlijn om de berichten binnen te halen en achter elkaar zetten voor de video-out.

Dan wil Mark dus weten wat ie moet huren en wat het kost?  :Smile:

----------


## Victor

Ik heb hiervoor het Mercury Messenger pakket aangeschaft. Dit bestaat uit een GSM-modem (die met een seriële kabel op de pc wordt aangesloten) en software die de teksten via laser, beamer en/of led-wall kan weergeven. Ik gebruik daarvan de laser en beamer optie.

De software vangt sms-jes automatisch op, kan ze filteren op ongewenste woorden en weergeven met of zonder voorafgaande handmatige controle. Je kan ook nummers tijdelijk of definitief blokkeren.

Gebruikers kunnen met een sms-commando ook hun naam aan het systeem doorgeven, zodat er komt te staat "Wouter: hallo mensen gezellig hier" in plaats van "0650266541: hallo mensen gezellig hier".

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Victor_
> 
> Ik heb hiervoor het Mercury Messenger pakket aangeschaft. Dit bestaat uit een GSM-modem (die met een seriële kabel op de pc wordt aangesloten) en software die de teksten via laser, beamer en/of led-wall kan weergeven. Ik gebruik daarvan de laser en beamer optie.
> 
> De software vangt sms-jes automatisch op, kan ze filteren op ongewenste woorden en weergeven met of zonder voorafgaande handmatige controle. Je kan ook nummers tijdelijk of definitief blokkeren.
> 
> Gebruikers kunnen met een sms-commando ook hun naam aan het systeem doorgeven, zodat er komt te staat "Wouter: hallo mensen gezellig hier" in plaats van "0650266541: hallo mensen gezellig hier".



Kan je es wat meer vertellen over dit pakket ? zoals kosten en wie het kan leveren ?

----------


## Mark-LED

En of het te huur is, en zo ja waar? Desnoods alternatieven.

Ik bedoel idd sms-jes die bezoekers sturen naar iets wat het oppikt (een modem, een ontvanger, weet ik veel hoe dat ding heet), en dat dit dan geprojecteerd wordt op een scherm dmv een beamer.

----------


## DJMysterie

Op dit moment hebben we net een SMS-uitbreidingspakket aan onze show toegevoegd. Daarin hebben we twee opties:

[u]Optie 1</u>
Je maakt een account aan bij GVNet (www.gvnet.nl), je krijgt van GVNet een php-script die je in een webpagina monteert. Lay-Out aanpassen aan je eigen wensen en op full-screen projecteren via je beamer. De bezoekers sms-en naar een 06-nummer, GVNet ontvangt dit, stuurt deze door naar jouw board en je ziet ze op je scherm. 
Heel simpel dus. Enige voorwaarde is wel dat je een internetaansluiting ter plaatste moet hebben en natuurlijk dat je een auto-refresher in je site zet.
Zo ziet ons board eruit: www.2foru.nl/sms (voor het mooiste effect ff F11 drukken.)

[u]Optie 2</u>
Is de software van SMS-Studio. Je moet daarvoor een datakabel die met jouw telefoon compatibel is kopen. De telefoon sluit je aan op je pc en wordt als het ware je modem. Je ontvangt je sms-jes op je mobiel, worden direct verstuurd naar je pc en het programma verwerkt ze. Je kunt zelf aangeven wat dit programma met deze sms-jes doet. Voorbeelden zijn chat, poll, quiz enz.
Dit programma kost echter wel 150,- (http://www.codesegment.com/products.htm)

Dit is wat ik van SMS-Party's weet. Voor meer info: www.sms-feest.nl

----------


## jorritje

Je kunt een demo laden van dat sms studio een makkelijk en goed programma denk dat ik het ga aan schaffen. want 150 euro is niet duur met zoveel functies. ik zit nu een beetje met de demo te spelen

Groetjes

----------


## Mark-LED

Optie 1 heeft mail van mij, testpagina van hun werkt niet echt, mijn sms wordt niet weergegeven en de sms van Jurjen heb ik tot op heden ook nog niet gezien.

Optie 2 ga ik naar kijken mocht optie 1 niks worden, want als blijkt dat je krijgt waar je voor betaalt, is optie 1 dus geen goed idee, en mag het in dat geval best geld kosten.

----------


## jorritje

optie 2 werkt echt mooi ga het morgen bestellen hahahaha is leuk ook voor verzoekjes of je kunt een stemming houden in een zaal over een nummer is toch leuk

----------


## Mark-LED

Optie 1 heeft al mail terug gegeven, testpagina werkt nu ook zoals het hoort. Toch maar even kijken hoe dat uit gaat pakken.

----------


## Victor

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_Kan je es wat meer vertellen over dit pakket ? zoals kosten en wie het kan leveren ?



Ja, het pakket is van Eye Magination: www.laserentertainment.nl en op die website vind je al het één en ander aan informatie, oa. de prijs.

Een werkende demo (het enige dat die niet kan is communiceren met een modem) kan je downloaden als je je even aanmeldt per e-mail.

Het grote voordeel van een gsm-modem in plaats van een telefoon is dat je geen ellende hebt met lege batterijen, geen kwetsbare displays en een veel betere kabelverbinding naar je pc toe. De modem is ook prima in te bouwen. Met andere woorden: veel betrouwbaarder.

----------


## DJMysterie

Ja, klopt van SMS-Studio. Mooi programma hè!

----------


## DJMysterie

Nog ff een vraagje over Mercury: Moet je een gsm-modem gebruiken of kun je ook met een mobiel volstaan? En waar kun je zo'n modem bestellen?

----------


## Victor

Het werkt alleen met een GSM modem, een Siemens en een ander merk dat ik even vergeten ben.

Je kan het pakket als één geheel bestellen bij EML (dus modem, voeding, antenne, kabels en software), maar deze modems kan je ook bij de betere telecomzaak bestellen.

Ik had geen zin om allerlei GSM-modem dingen zelf te gaan uitvinden, dus ik heb het hele pakket bij EML besteld.

----------


## jorritje

Nouw ik heb sms studio gekocht werkt perfect. op het ene scherm zie ik alle smsjes die binnenkomen andere scherm full screen chat. Effe oude nokia opgezocht datakabel gehaald en het werkt perfect en snel. Kunt automatische een sms je terug laten sturen. Werkt simpel en snel. En hele geode online service lijkt wel of die mensen 24 uur per dag achter hun pc zitten. Krijg binnen 15 min een mail terug hoe laat het ook is.
Dus zeker en aanrader gewoon aan je mobieltje koppelen en klaar. e=En je zit niet vast aan een internet verbinding. want als je ergens in een zaal komt waar hebben ze nu een adsl verbinding dat werkt ook niet. Sms-studio echt een aanrader

Groetjes

----------


## mower

Ik heb zelf ook eens zoiets in elkaar gestoken. 

Een datakabel, eenvoudige nokia (of andere) telefoon, het freeware programma gammu en wat programmeergepruts... En ge moet geen sms studio kopen :-)

Hoeveel kost die smsstudio trouwens ongeveer ? 

ps: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gammu/

----------


## jorritje

Vind het perfesct werken de goedkoopste versie kost 170 euro. maar werkt erg leuk. Stuurt sms terug naar de gene wie iets stuurt. Stemmingen houden, sms filteren, de ene scherm de berichten beheren, andere scherm fullscreen chat. met eigen gemaakte achter grond Zelf. nog veel meer maar dan moet je maar effe de demo downloaden dan zie je het wel.

----------


## pascalwinters

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mower_
> 
> Ik heb zelf ook eens zoiets in elkaar gestoken. 
> 
> Een datakabel, eenvoudige nokia (of andere) telefoon, het freeware programma gammu en wat programmeergepruts... En ge moet geen sms studio kopen :-)
> 
> Hoeveel kost die smsstudio trouwens ongeveer ? 
> 
> ps: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gammu/



Hallo mower,
Ik ben ook geinteresseerd in een SMS programma, maar ik moet volgens jou geen SMS studio gaan gebruiken. Zou je mij jou software willen sturen? Dan kan ik dat eens bekijken.

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## mower

Mensen die interesse hebben voor de software mogen me steeds mailen ( wouter@shaketillyabreak.be ) 

Let wel: er is geen support voorzien.  Enkel als je een lokale apache webserver met php5 en mysql kunt opzetten schat ik je kansen hoog in dat je het aan de praat kan krijgen.  Bovendien is er nog wat kennis nodig van flash actionscript om de viewer wat te customizeren.

----------


## cowbeast

Pff, is er geen manier dit systeem "gratis" kan bekomen... Inversteren in het kabeltje en eventueel de gsm en simkaart wil ik zeker wel doen... Maar een software van 150 € om da nog eens op mijn pc te steken en dan pas te kunnen tonen... :s vind ik nogal kostelijk voor niet veel gebruik

----------


## ralph

@cowbeast: waarom niet het luttele bedrag van 150 Euro ( aftrekbaar nota bene!) investeren in een nette applicatie, ik vind het aanschafbedrag een lachertje!
...zeker als je de software voor professionele sms applicaties ernaast legt :EEK!:

----------


## Mark-LED

Voor 150,- heb je 1 van de goedkoopste *legale* software pakketten, dit geld verdien je met een beetje aantal boekingen zo terug.

----------


## jorritje

Nouw als ik heb dat programma en het kost 170 euro. Maar wat is nouw 170 euro bij een drive in show. Ik ga het vrijdag voor het eerst gebruiken ik zal laten weten of het wat was.

Groetjes

----------


## jorritje

Gisteren voor het eerst geprobeerd met sms studio. Ging perfect hieronder wat foto's maar zeker een aanrader. Had 80 smsjes gehad was redelijk voor het publiek wat er was.

----------


## Freek Fokker

Waarom zouden mensen gaan smsen zodat hun bericht op een scherm verschijnt in de zaal waar ze zelf ook staan?

----------


## mower

> Waarom zouden mensen gaan smsen zodat hun bericht op een scherm verschijnt in de zaal waar ze zelf ook staan?



Daar zou je wel eens van kunnen verschieten. Op onze fuif waren ongeveer 1200 bezoekers en evenveel smsjes. Die kan je trouwens nalezen op onze website: www.shake4.be 

Verwacht geen hoogstaande conversaties, maar de reacties waren wel heel positief. Heel wat fuifgangers hebben zich daar goed mee geamuseerd. De prijs voor de beste duim gaat naar iemand die 55 smsjes verstuurd heeft, op de voet gevolgd door 49 en 44. Er werden berichtjes gestuurd van 266 verschillende gsmnummers.

----------


## jorritje

Ja dat was zeker de helft is onzin dingen maar zeker wel leuk ze blijven toch kijken naar het scherm wat er op staat. En ja ze doen zo snel verzoekjes aan vragen  he de meesten durven niet te komen doen ze het zo. En de vrouwen versieren gaat ook goed hahahaha

----------


## cowbeast

Dat is het juist aan dat systeem... daarvoor dient het  :Smile:  Wat zou er anders kunnen op geplaatst worden?

----------


## JP-Events

hey, 

Op 14april 2006 heeft een jeugdvereniging een ASPI-FUIF georganiseerd!
Ze hebben me gevraagd om op hun jaarlijkse goed draaiende fuif, iets bijzonder tedoen!
Ook omdat dit meer dan 25 jarigbestaan is van de fuif en dat ze het "groter" gingen doen!

Dus kijk even voor enkele foto's maar op http://www.chirojongenshechtel.be/in...ub=52&galid=52

de dj stond in het midden van de fuif tent daar boven 4 projectors en ook van voor (boven de vestiare) was een projector voor het sms-scherm en sponsors!
deze we helemaal zelf in elkaar gestoken hebben!

hier enkele foto's: 






We hebben die avond zen 300smsjes binnen gekregen, die we nog steeds op pc hebben staan met de nodige gsm-nr en tijdstippen (ook handig voor volgend jaar een reclame sms terug heen te sturen)

mss enige reactie?

grtzzZZZzzzzzzzZzzzz

----------


## luc2366

het ziet er allemaal wat dwr-achtig uit... klopt dit?

----------


## tomv

Zover ik kan zien is dat Chris op de eerste foto achter de case.
En aangezien Chris bij dwr werkt zal hij dan ook verdere uitleg kunnen verschaffen lijkt mij.

----------


## luc2366

dacht die truss al te herkennen  :Big Grin:  

maar waarom zegt "JP EVENTS" dan: "Ze hebben me gevraagd om op hun jaarlijkse goed draaiende fuif, iets bijzonder tedoen! Ook omdat dit meer dan 25 jarigbestaan is van de fuif en dat ze het "groter" gingen doen!"

----------


## axs

> Zover ik kan zien is dat Chris op de eerste foto achter de case.
> En aangezien Chris bij dwr werkt zal hij dan ook verdere uitleg kunnen verschaffen lijkt mij.



Dat we die toch ook overal zo meteen herkennen he...
Moet je toch dringend eens wat aan gaan doen Chris! Beetje incognito kan geen kwaad  :Wink:

----------


## tomv

@ Luc:

Waarschijnlijk heeft JP events niet de materialen om dit voor elkaar te krijgen. En huren ze gewoon een andere firma in, die alles klaart in zijn naam.

Wordt toch vaker gedaan lijkt mij.

----------


## ronny

JP-events is gewoon een forum naam en is een persoon die ook wel eens voor dwr werkt. Verder heeft hij gewoon voor die fuif het materiaal bij dwr ingehuurd. Was dus idd een dwr "productie" en is ook chris die op de foto staat achter de case. 

Gegroet, ook iemand die bij dwr werkt :Wink:  

ronny

----------


## JP-Events

hey,

kzal me even voor stellen!

"JP-Events" zoals ze tijden geleden me noemde was omdat als er ergens iets moest gedaan worden...,er was een oplossing nodig..., iets orgineels,...

vraag dat maar aan Jean-Paul, die weet daar wel raad mee, hij zal het wel oplossen (mss niet altijd op het geplande tijdstip maar het was er wel voor het telaat was!)

dat is het globale!!


Nu, wat vroeger met een kelderke van 4mx4m (incl. muziek,licht,toog,frigo, zetels en dansvloer) als een soort jeugdhuis begonnen, zonder dat ik het eigelijk doorhad!
was uitgegroeit tot
fuifjes tot zelfs 60 man met allesoorten drank die je nu in de meeste caféés kan vinden tot hot-dog verkoop en alles...

2 "gouden" jaren later

De vaste instalatie die daar hing, mooi los gedaan de camion op en naar een plaatselijke zaal gebracht, opbouwen en zelf (op 16jarige leeftijd+2kameraden die even oud waren!!!) een eerste "grotere" fuifje georganiseert"

De eerste keer was toch al goed voor zen 150man waaronder een bus (52pers.) vol Hongaarse vrouwen!

2de keer was het zelfde ""concept" vrienden vriendinne..+een bus vol Hongaarse jeugd goed voor zen 250 man

Nog steeds was het maar 49Frank inkom (+gartis consumptie)en 25Frank het pintje

3de keer verplichte andere lokatie goed voor zen 350 bezoekers

door familiale omstandigheden zijn we gestopt met onze FRIZZEL SIZZEL-party's

Toen was ik vooral bezig, zoals ze het hier veel noemen een drive inn show,die toch bijna wekelijks aan de bak kwam!(enkle in de gemeente hebben dit willen nadoen maar zijn ennigetijd later er al mee gestopt!

Want mijn formule:

wees origineel!!!, met de dingen die je kan maken ,die je hebt, bestudeer en fantaseer!!!

zodoende dat ik, verschillende fuifkes, optredens,shows,reclame stunten,... ""kon/kan binnen doen""

maar aangezien dat het grotere werk, en materiaal,niet tot mijn bezit rijkt ja ik langs verschillende kanten bij inhuren (en jaa de laaatse tijd "werk ik bij" en met DWR)

En daarom ook "events" achter de afkorting van mijn naam omdat ge-geregel, het bedenken,... kwa licht,geluid,deco,projectie,... dan in mijn handen worden geschoven

Niet alleen licht en geluid decor of projectie orgineel uit de hoek laten komen maar ook medewerkers leveren voor fuiven optredens festivals,...
(Ook grote fouten ontdekken op fuiven en zelfs op festivals als Pukkelpop en Werchter!!!)

dus als je het een beetje kunt volgen???

Int kort

ken verschillende mense die van alles (willen) organiseren en JP-Events wil daar bij met raad en daat bijstaan!

alstublieft

grts

----------


## djjef

Hoe zit het dan met de kosten van een smsje die iemand stuurt is dit dan standaard provider tarief of kan je dit tarief zelf instellen?


Is er eventueel ook een mogelijkheid om per smsje 1cent op een rekening te laten storten? Want ik neem niet aan wat b.v TMF verdiend per sms dat ze dat niet op een rekening laten storten! lijkt me dom anders  :Wink: 


Gr... Jeff

----------


## Karst

Ik weet niet hoe het in Nederland gaat (dat ga ik snel uitzoeken als ik weer terug ben), maar in Aruba gaat het als volgt: Je gaat praten met een provider, en je sluit een sms-service contract af. Je krijgt dan een snelkeuze nummer en een verdeling van opbrengsten (hier is dat 70% provider 30% contractant). Een smsje kost deelnemers hier een gulden (jaja.. guldens  :Smile: ) daar krijgen wij 30 cent van. Je kunt gebruik maken van een webinterface waar je codewoorden / wedstrijden / polls en dergelijken kunt toevoegen. Bij het radio station waar ik zit, halen ze gemakkelijk 100-150 smsjes per dag waardoor het een leuk centje opleverd. Waarschijnlijk zal het in Nederland op ongeveer een zelfde manier gaan, waarschijnlijk met een iets minder grote winstmarge voor de contractant....

----------


## Spekkie

Voor gewoon een SMS-party op fuiven die niet van grote organisaties zijn (zoals bv TMF, id&t enzoverder) Denk ik niet dat vaak gebruik gemaakt wordt van zo een nummers :-)
Eigenlijk is het best simpel, ik denk dat dit wel hetzelfde is voor Nederland en België dus ...
Er bestaan eigenlijk 2 oplossingen voor,
- Een short number huren
- Een shared short number huren (je deelt de nummer met anderen, je laat dus bv SMSPARTY <jetext> sturen naar dat nummer)

Dit zijn de manieren om geld te ontvangen voor je smsjes, iets anders bestaat niet! je kan niet zelf kiezen hoeveel je wil, de prijs hangt af van de eerste cijfers van het nummer.
Nu, stel dat je een nummer hebt met 1 per sms, dan denk ik dat je blij mag zijn als je er 35cent voor op je rekening gestort krijgt, de rest gaat rechtstreeks naar de provider. daarnaast komen er nog een hele hoop huurkosten bovenop (deze zouden wel te drukken zijn met zo een shared short number maar toch...) en waarschijnlijk zit je ook nog met contracten voor bepaalde duur.

Moest je echt alles van willen weten, ik ken iemand die zo een systeempje heeft bollen, wil het hem altijd eens vragen!

Groetjes

Spek

----------


## Mivama

Wij gebruiken voor SMS een systeem uit Amerika.
Dit is te koppelen aan een laser, beamer, schermen e.d.
Haalt berichten op via SMS en/of Email.
Bediening manual of automatisch.

Dit is niet afhankelijk van een internetverbinding, zoals de meeste dienstverleners op internet.

Hiervoor schaf je een compleet pakket aan met een Wireless GPRS/GSM-modem en software. Sim-kaartje erin, installeren en draaien maar!

Werkelijk alles is zowat aan te passen aan je eigen wensen!

De Basic versie kost $995,- (Dollars!!)
De Pro versie kost $1400,-  (Dollars!!)

Mocht je hiervoor een shortcode willen gebruiken, heb je een eigen servertje nodig met een formpost ondersteuning, 

óf

aardig wat euries willen inversteren in een eigen applicatie met eigen shortcode. (Wat overigens haast niet te betalen is)

Het nadeel wat je meestal hebt bij een gedeelde shortcode dat je geen 'schoon' berichtje krijgt van hun, dus dat betekent dat je altijd een moderator/operator nodig hebt.

groetjes,

Mich.

----------


## erwinlohuis

Misschien is dit topic al een beetje oud,

Maar wij houden elk jaar een examenfeest, nu wil ik ook graag op 6 tft schermen smsjes laten zien.

Nadat ik de zoekfunctie had gebruikt kwam ik in dit topic terecht. Nu vind ik het jammer om de software te kopen/huren voor 1 avond in het jaar. 

Nu kwam ik op deze site Ãœbersicht | beamer-tool de juiste software tegen.
De interface is mij geheel duidelijk, alleen ik krijg hem niet aan het werk met mijn w810i, ik heb de ontwikkelaar van het programma al geemaild maar deze reageerd tot dusver nog niet.

Nu hoop ik dat hier iemand hem aan het werk kan krijgen, misschien iemand die vloeiend duits spreekt, of een gratis alternatief kan aanbieden.

 De hoofd voorwaarde is wel dat het zonder internet moet I.V.M. geen internet op locatie.

----------


## renevanh

Er zijn bedrijven die dergelijke setjes ook in de verhuur hebben.

Mocht het nodig zijn dan kan ik wel achter een naam komen.

----------


## erwinlohuis

Ja weet ik Rene, maar toch bedankt,

Het mooist zou zijn om dit in eigen beheer te nemen, zodat er kosten bespaard blijven en het me leuk lijkt om te proberen.

Het project is eigenlijk om 6 beeldschermen in onze tent te hangen. 
aan beide kanten 2 en 2 bij de draaitafel.
Het programma beamer tool heeft ook de optie om de sms wall functie te combineren met een slideshow van foto's.

Dit is natuurlijk leuk om de zogenaamde net gemaakte party pics te vertonen I.C.M. de sms wall. 

Maar misschien heeft iemand hier ervaring met sms studio en sony ericsson.
Wat moet ik kiezen bestandsoverdracht, of telefoon en hoe zet ik de usb verbinding in sms studio op. Zodat ik kan kijken of dit ook in de beamer tool werkt





> Er zijn bedrijven die dergelijke setjes ook in de verhuur hebben.
> 
> Mocht het nodig zijn dan kan ik wel achter een naam komen.

----------


## erwinlohuis

Ik heb nu het programma aan het lopen gekregen met mijn sony ericsson w810I.

Het werkt als volgt, je installeert de sony ericsson drivers.
Je sluit de telefoon aan en kiest op de telefoon, telefoon modus.
Hierna ga ja na apparaatbeheer en kijk je ander het tabbladje compoorten.
Hier kijk je welke compoort je computer heeft aan gewezen aan de telefoon.
Bij mij was dit poort 7.
Hierna stel je bij het configuratie bestandje in dat de telefoon op poort 7 zit.

Als het goed is werkt het nu vlekkeloos.

Toch wil ik hiermee nog proberen hoe we een beeldscherm vullend textje krijgen met een mooie layout. Als er meer mensen werken met dit programma zou ik graag met ze in contact komen.

Groeten Erwin

----------


## lexi81

Wij hebben laatst dit programma aangeschaft voor een sms-party. Helaas had de opdrachtgever dit pas op het allerlaatste moment gevraagd en hadden we weinig tijd om de werking van het pakket te doorgronden. De door ons gebruikte nokia telefoon 3110C kregen wij nog wel gekoppeld via usb, maar sms ophalen uit het de telefoon was er niet bij. Dus hebben we een hele avond zitten typen.....
De enige manier om de telefoon gekoppeld te krijgen was via de custom instelling, maar we hadden geen custom instellingen om in te voeren. Een mail naar de makers van het programma heeft nog geen antwoord opgeleverd. Heeft er hier iemand ervaring mee?

----------


## zrero

Misschien een beetje laat, maar ik zie net dat jullie allemaal problemen hebben met het makkelijk verkrijgen van een sms scherm (sms-party). Nu kan je op de site Easy SMS Screen | Gratis sms scherm voor evenementen en horeca zeer gemakkelijk een eigen sms scherm aanmaken en dit is nog volledig gratis ook! 

Hier heb je geen telefoon voor nodig, alleen een computer met internet verbinding en een beamer (of gewoon je monitor). Als je wilt kun je er zelfs nog aan verdienen ook!

----------


## rick1993

Dit lijkt mij wel een leuk iets om gewoon een beetje mee te expirimenteren :Big Grin: , maar is het ook mogelijk een lichtkrant aan te sluiten op de computer (met sms-studio), zo ja, welke?

(bijv. deze? http://www.vergelijk.be/beeld_geluid...515eb7035c942d, interfaces: RS232, RS485, Ethernet TCP/IP


Gr. Rick

----------


## Ambtenaar

Heb laatst een tentfeest via Easy SMS Screen | Gratis een ''Easy SMS Screen'' bij evenementen en horeca gedaan. Met de organisatie overlegd en ze vonden het een leuk idee. Je kan er ook aan verdienen en het kost niks.  :Smile: 

lay-out zag er ook goed uit, was gemaakt door Easy SMS Screen zelf, deden ze gratis. ze boden ook aan om een demonstratie te geven, dus vind dit wel de betere die ik meegemaakt heb.

----------


## Back on Track

net ook Easyscreen aangemaakt en getest...

werkt stiekem toch wel heel leuk!

----------


## vjr

weet iemand ook een programmaatje waar mee je het zelfde kan doen zo als bij TMF op tv. Het idee is om tijdens een vj show in een discotheek een balk onderin het scherm te hebben waar dan 1 voor 1 een bericht op komt.

----------


## nosilence

Hallo,

Kan iemand mij vertellen of SMS Studio ook te besturen is met een MacBook?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie.

P.S. Het nadeel van easy sms is dat er 40 cent betaald moet worden, en de mensen die smsen krijgen een sms retour waarin easy sms vermeld staat... niet heel professioneel.

Groeten,
Feiko

----------

